# Cults Hill revisted, Fife, Scotland, April '08



## spacepunk (Apr 27, 2008)

Had a revisit as I heard there was rumour of some more stuff to discover.







Fuel shortage?






























And now some new stuff.....A Lime Quarry near-by? Found this strange building with a few tunnels and holes.

























Love'n'Peace.
SP


----------



## foz101 (Apr 28, 2008)

The new stuff with the tunnels etc is an old lime kiln. The tunnels underneath lead inside where the lime was heated, the big tubes at the top were the chimneys. One of the chimneys has had a Peugeot 205 driven into it many years ago, which you can see burnt out at the bottom. The shed is empty I think, not much to see certainly. There is another big one at the entrance to the main limeworks.

And the 'C of C' stands for 'Cochrane of Cults'


----------



## wolfism (Apr 28, 2008)

And we met "Cochrane", or at least somebody who remembered him.


----------



## King Al (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool explore, looks like theres lots of interesting little bits around there


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 30, 2008)

The conveyor and hoppers structure is excellent. Love those lime kiln tunnels too...great brickwork.


----------



## RichardB (Oct 5, 2008)

There are numerous lime workings around there, both quarries and tunnels.

There was a railway line linking the two sites you have pictured, we followed it today. It joined up with the main line just outside Springfield. If you go from the lime/brick works down to the main road then turn left you come to the bridge that goes over the railway. Here is an appalling picture I took of it a few years ago.






The brickwork is the result of an accident involving a loaned engine that was slightly bigger than the usual one. The bridge was tight at the best of times and there are several gouges visible, though not in the picture below. 






I got a new camera about 6 weeks after that but I hadn't realised just how poor the old one was.


----------



## RichardB (Nov 9, 2008)

I bumped into an estate worker today at the brick works. I thought it was other explorers because they came in a really difficult way rather than through the gate. 

He told me that he is in the process of clearing the site so anybody who wants to see it had better be quick.


----------



## wolfism (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a pity … is he demolishing the buildings, or just removing the equipment? It's a pleasant place for a wander on a quiet afternoon.


----------



## RichardB (Nov 9, 2008)

Demolishing the buildings I think, though the falling scrap price has slowed things down a bit. If you go past now you can see some of the Brick side has gone already.


----------

